# Kodi's APDT ARCH Title



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I thought I'd posted that Kodi won his APDT ARCH title at the beginning of June, but I can't find the post. Thought you'd all enjoy the photos, which just came today!

It was pouring rain that weekend, which is why his feet were all wet in the working photos. We had enough time between then and the awards photos that I was able to get him dry and brush him out!:biggrin1:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

WAHOOOOO!! awesome!! Congratulations Karen and Kodi!!! :whoo:


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow! Congratulations!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Love that 3rd pic!!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Kodi looks good bedecked in ribbons!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks! I did think he looked very cute wearing his honkin' big ribbon!:biggrin1:


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

Congratulations!!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Way to go you two! Congrats! :cheer2:


----------



## Lisainidaho (Feb 1, 2012)

So impressive! Both of you look fantastic


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Great pics, and he does look smashing wearing his big ribbon,


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

:whoo::whoo:Congratulations to Kodi and Karen! GO TEAM :whoo::whoo:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Great pics Karen, did Dave take these. . At least they're closer up this time. :biggrin1: Congratulations Go team .:whoo:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> Great pics Karen, did Dave take these. . At least they're closer up this time. :biggrin1: Congratulations Go team .:whoo:


Thanks, Dave, (and everyone else!) He is just SO much fun to work with.

No, it was a professional photographer. I bought the rights to use these small files on the web. I'm the photographer in the family, and it's hard to take photos while working a dog. Dave can't handle anything more than a point and shoot.:biggrin1:


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

not sure what the title means, but the pics are great, congrats!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Wonderful pictures!!!You two must be so proud of your accomplishments!! Congrats!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Becky Chittenden said:


> not sure what the title means, but the pics are great, congrats!


It's a combined title in APDT Rally. You have to double-Q in level 1 and 2 on the same day with a score of at least 190. (none of Kodi's scores were below 200 out of 210) Then you have to do that 5 times.:biggrin1:

It's sort of equivalent to half of an AKC RAE title (which is 10 double-Q's) which we are also working on. APDT gives the ARCH for 5, and ARCHX for 10 double Q's.

APDT Rally is quite a bit harder than AKC Rally, especially if you compare the top two levels. APDT's top level includes a lot of things that are at the Utility Dog level in formal Obedience. Kodi is working on that level, but I don't want to compete him at that level until I feel confident that he can give solid performances. Right now, our biggest hang up is that he won't hold a dumbbell for the retrieve. I FINALLY got him to pick it up the other day, though... a MAJOR victory!!!

So I'll probably end up with his ARCHX in APDT and his RAE in AKC before he finishes his title in APDT level 3.

Don't know if that made it any clearer or more confusing. If it makes you feel any better, I find the whole conformation show system very confusing!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

whimsy said:


> Wonderful pictures!!!You two must be so proud of your accomplishments!! Congrats!!


Thanks! I'm very proud of HIM... I think he just likes "playing" with me.

...and the toys... he's ALL about the prize toys!!! If we go to a trial where they don't give out toys as prizes, I have to buy him one, or he's disappointed. And he DEFINITELY knows the difference between toys he has won, and those he has just been "given"!

One of the AKC shows we go to gives out these very nice hand made glass plates for first place. You tell them the breed of your dog and the color pattern, and they reproduce it in the glass. Kodi thinks those are for the birds. He wants TOYS!!!ound:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Love the photos, and congrats.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Karen not on the forum too much these days but glad to see this, quite an accomplishment, lots of hard work (fun as it is) to get where you are, congratulations!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Kodi you are such a wonder doggie!!


----------



## Rene831 (Mar 25, 2012)

A big CONGRATULATIONS to Kodi and Karen! Its nice to see your smiling face. Kodi looks amazing in the photos too. I love the part about Kodi wanting his winner toy and knowing when you bought it for him. Smart boy! :thumb:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thnks, everyone!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Congrats to both you and Kodi! Kodi looks quite handsome in the pictures. I can't believe how red his hair looks on the bottom two is that accurate?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> Congrats to both you and Kodi! Kodi looks quite handsome in the pictures. I can't believe how red his hair looks on the bottom two is that accurate?


Thanks! No, his muzzle hair is slightly lighter/redder than the rest of his face, but not much. It most have been either the lighting or the processing. I do remember that the photos came out dark on the computer after he took them, so I'm sure he had to do some shadow recovery. That may have skewed the color some.

The two where he is heeling are more representative of his real coloring.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

We have quite a SuperStar among us! You have to be soooo proud of him. I know I would be. And proud of yourself for training him. That's a lot of work. WhooHoo to both of you!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sparkle said:


> We have quite a SuperStar among us! You have to be soooo proud of him. I know I would be. And proud of yourself for training him. That's a lot of work. WhooHoo to both of you!


Thanks, Pat. He's a pretty special little dog. I was lucky to get him!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

How did I miss this?! Congratulations, Karen and Kodi! Great photos and great story about Kodi and his prize toys! For sure, he's a smart one! :biggrin1:


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

krandall said:


> I thought I'd posted that Kodi won his APDT ARCH title at the beginning of June, but I can't find the post. Thought you'd all enjoy the photos, which just came today!
> 
> It was pouring rain that weekend, which is why his feet were all wet in the working photos. We had enough time between then and the awards photos that I was able to get him dry and brush him out!:biggrin1:


Karen - huge congratulations to you and Kodi! I too LOVE that third pic in particular, but also, the second one really grabs me. And I like the other two, also. GOOD WORK!

Love and hugs, licks and wags,
Sat, 30 Jun 2012 23:49:46 (PDT)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, Carol and Linda!


----------

